# Liquid Nails Corpsing!



## DarkShadows

Well, Toby from Haunt31 came over this weekend and gave me a corpsed skull using liquid nails.. It didnt look to bad so I tried it out on some skeletons that weren already corpsed. Before, I would buy the gore galor kit's for 30 bucks, but for 2 bucks a tube of liquid nails ya can't beat it! Here's some pic's.



















Anyone else ever use this method? I'm going to do all my skeletons this way!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

was the bottom pic stained?


----------



## Terrormaster

Was wondering the same thing... Or does LN dry that color?

-TM


----------



## Ghostess

LN usually dries the same color it is when it comes out of the tube. That corpse looks fantastic!


----------



## DSTRONG61

What did you do just brush it on? Looks cool but I'm not sure how you got it to look that way - maybe with a paint brush and just smear it on. Any tips will be useful. I know this isn't where to go for how to's but it is just a simple question hope not out of line.
Densie


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW! Looks great. I'll have to get another Bucky and give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## Lilly

wow that does look great and seems very simple 
Thanks for tip DarkShadows


----------



## Aelwyn

That's AWESOME, and so cheap to do! I'll have to try that!


----------



## DarkShadows

Thanks for the compliments, but I can't take credit for this technique, that goes to Haunt31..

Anyways, I used liquid nails heavy duty. I got it at ace hardware for 2.50.

The bottom is a Bart that I only used one tube on. It is stained with Minwax American english I want to say. The color choice is up to you.

The top is one of those Menards foam skeletons and I used two tubes on it.

Other's may have done this differently but this is my method and it works great.

-Once the liquid nails is in the caulk gun and opened, run a bead on every rib and bone, some need two or three bead's to cover it.

-Let it sit for about 3-5 minutes to tack up.

-Get a popsicle stick, or something you can spread it around with. Start mess it up by smearing it all over each bone.

-When I corpsed my other skeletons with latex, I liked the look of the "driping" so I decided to do this with the LN. Just run the popsicle stick up and down the rib cage to give it that dripping down look, and let it sit.

-Let it dry over night, or until fully cured.

-I use those foam sponge paint brushes with the stain as it absorbes it. This is self explainitory, but just get it all covered with stain.

That about sums it up on how i did it. It wont take more than 20 minutes, including clean up. Oh yeah, and if you get a big glob in you hair, it comes out fairly easy 

EDIT: And another thing I forgot, is that I did not completely cover each bone with the LN, just parts and I put a very thin coat on.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

I did a couple of bluckys a few years ago using the liquid nails and spider webbing. They certainly aren't great but to someone who isn't a Halloween addict (and little ones) they are gross. I didn't do any alterations to the skulls so that didn't help their appearance. Yours looks great! May have to make another attempt one of these days.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Wow, yet another easy corpsification. Thanks!


----------



## DarkShadows

Thanks guys, well I got it all stained up, waiting for it to dry. I'll post a completed pic tomorrow. I did weld on a bracket to hold the arms while it was drying.. I thought this pic looked cool so I'll share.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Thanks for posting this, I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Really cool. So just LN and stain? Nothing else?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Dang I need to learn to weld....


----------



## Bone Dancer

DarkShadows said:


> Thanks guys, well I got it all stained up, waiting for it to dry. I'll post a completed pic tomorrow. I did weld on a bracket to hold the arms while it was drying.. I thought this pic looked cool so I'll share.


That makes a great mad scientist pic. Maybe work for your Christmas card too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I also think this would be a good calandar photo. Maybe crop it down to just you to the bottom of the shirt and the skelly to the tip of its fingers. Nice pic no matter what.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I have to admit that I keep coming back to this pic. Beautiful colors and great action!


----------



## monstercloset

For the record, I used LN for the corpsing material in my how-to DVD "Make Your Own Scratch Built Corpse." To my knowledge, I was the first one to do this. So I suspect that the idea originally came from my video.


----------



## Lauriebeast

I'm glad you said something Christian, because you certainly do deserve the credit. This was a fantastic idea using inexpensive and readily available materials.


----------



## DarkShadows

> For the record, I used LN for the corpsing material in my how-to DVD "Make Your Own Scratch Built Corpse." To my knowledge, I was the first one to do this. So I suspect that the idea originally came from my video.


DUDEEEEEEEE I am sooooo sorry i copied you idea is there anyway I can pay you back? Maybe mods can delete my tread and you can start your own?? Im terribly sorry! I promise I will stop taking credit for everyones ideas...

haha that made my night. Nice plug to promote your video too. I'll keep posting up my techniques for free, thank you!


----------



## joker

Oh man you mean mine wasn't the first?


----------



## Lotus

oooooooo nice work joker


----------



## fritz42_male

monstercloset said:


> For the record, I used LN for the corpsing material in my how-to DVD "Make Your Own Scratch Built Corpse." To my knowledge, I was the first one to do this. So I suspect that the idea originally came from my video.


And for the record the DVD is WELL worth the money. Plus you get a good feed of ham along with it (no insult intended Christian!)

Mind you I might send you a bill for cleaning all those styrofoam bits! lol.

I'll be posting pics of my attempts at matching Christians DVD over the weekend.


----------



## hpropman

Nice job he looks great. BTW I have Christians DVD and it is great.


----------



## monstercloset

No problem. I'm glad that it's catching on. Actually, LN is in the process of changing the formula for the "Small Projects" variety that I used in the DVD. If anyone has alternatives to recommend, I'd like to know. I've got to try some others out asap to get a good alternative.


----------



## fritz42_male

I'm finding the LN over here a bit thick for easy corpsing - a brush just gums up straight away.

I'm just about to try different makes of construction adhesive and also some acrylic based 'no more gaps' - I'll report back.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

monstercloset said:


> No problem. I'm glad that it's catching on. Actually, LN is in the process of changing the formula for the "Small Projects" variety that I used in the DVD. If anyone has alternatives to recommend, I'd like to know. I've got to try some others out asap to get a good alternative.


Not in the process they did. I bought a tube to try it, but havent yet. I now use the heavy duty. The only problem is you cant get that cool stringyness of the old LN "small projects", but it still works. Here is everything I have corpsed with LN.




























I have also made a bunch of heads a few more groundbreakers using the Christians method.

Christian your dvd is great. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Bethene

wow, everyones corpses are [email protected] I was thinking of making another corpse to put in a toepincher, but am on a very tight time frame, I should be able to do one of them fairly quickly, already have liquid nails in the house, may give it a try!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Note to self next year make lots of groud breaking corpses


----------

